# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم ORT-JTAG  ORT-JTAG - Samsung , LG , ZTE Models added

## mohamed73

ORT - JTAG UPDATE [23 JUNE 2011]  De******ion :   *LG BL20 Repair Dead Boot**Samsung SGH-i617  Repair Dead Boot**ZTE C700 Repair Dead Boot [CDMA]*   What's new in ORT Plus V1.54  OMAP 1710 SupportedSamsung SGH-i617 Support added    Released Stuffs :   LG BL20 JTAG PinoutLG BL20 Repair FileLG BL20 FULL DUMPLG BL20 Repair GuideSamsung SGH-i617 JTAG PinoutSamsung SGH-i617 DumpSamsung SGH-i617 FULL DUMPSamsung SGH-i617 Repair GuideZTE C700 JTAG PinoutZTE C700 Repair GuideZTE C700 FULL DumpZTE C700 Repair File   *Full Flashes Uploaded :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Previous Update :  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   ORT Team News and Blog  :  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   ORT is a Real JTAGger's choice 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## narosse27

*بارك الله فيك</*

----------

